# Problems with my board CRC.. help!



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey,

I'm having problems keeping my 'new' board in check.

After a couple of seasons on rentals (camber). I got myself a Flow Drifter CRC profile. Its my second season on it, and its thrown my riding off and all over the place. I still haven't managed to get the hang of it and regressed big time. I was actually much better 2 seasons ago and its depressing.

Every now n then i get the swing of it, but often it just feels wrong?? like it doesn't react quickly or won't turn enough, or then pivots too much and feels like washy and I feel unstable. I heard lots of good things about this board and CRC's all popular, so i'm not saying its the boards fault, but damn i can't figure this out. It feels like the controls are in the backfoot or something and i don't like it??

Prior to this I paid a lot of attention on technique and driving mostly from my feet upwards, somewhat torsional twisting. It just feels like this doesn't work on this board or something. 

If I wasn't broke I'd just get another board, but I'd also like to know what i'm doing wrong, so if anyone knows?

cheers,
Xav


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

xav_B said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm having problems keeping my 'new' board in check.
> 
> ...


I suggest playing with your stance. I learned on a camber, then rode crc for a couple years. Bought another camber this season and had a hell off a time. Narrowed my stance a bit and it made all the difference in the world. Went from being ready to sell the board to riding it almost exclusively.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

how long is the board and how heavy are you?


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Notthing wrong with your deck, Drifter is a sweet board, wish I had one myself.

My advice? Snowboard more or get a lesson or two if your having trouble getting your brain around it. It's just a matter of time before your able to shred with whatever you have strapped to your feet.

Keep at it


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

Deacon said:


> I suggest playing with your stance. I learned on a camber, then rode crc for a couple years. Bought another camber this season and had a hell off a time. Narrowed my stance a bit and it made all the difference in the world. Went from being ready to sell the board to riding it almost exclusively.


hey so are you riding mostly your crc now? and what made you narrow your stance? I'm pretty short and used the suggested stance width of the board. So its probably a lil wide for me, it actually feels too wide, but I kept it wide cuz I was worried of not reaching the contact points or something.


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

speedjason said:


> how long is the board and how heavy are you?


its a 153 and i'm 70 kg /155 lbs, thats like the max on their scale- which is funny because it actually feels like i'm too light and have to press extra hard on the edges.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

xav_B said:


> hey so are you riding mostly your crc now? and what made you narrow your stance? I'm pretty short and used the suggested stance width of the board. So its probably a lil wide for me, it actually feels too wide, but I kept it wide *cuz I was worried of not reaching the contact points or something*.


K that doesn't even make sense, but whatever

And no he's not riding crc mostly now.

He narrowed his stance cause he went back to his old camber style sticks.

Are you sure you're puttin' your boots on the right feet?

Just get rid of it, fancy board or not?

It ain't for you. Don't fight it.

There's gotta be a board around somewhere for cheap?

Doesn't matter if it's beat up lookin'

I bought an old super beat up lookin' Forum Seeker last year just cause I needed a rock board.

It rode awesome, I couldn't believe it.

Just get rid of it, trade it whatever get something else


TT


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

xav_B said:


> its a 153 and i'm 70 kg /155 lbs, thats like the max on their scale- which is funny because it actually feels like i'm too light and have to press extra hard on the edges.


Length wise you are fine, I learned on a 155 and still ride one ( I weigh 135)


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

timmytard said:


> K that doesn't even make sense, but whatever
> TT


hah ok good to know there.



timmytard said:


> Are you sure you're puttin' your boots on the right feet?
> TT


:finger1: cheers



timmytard said:


> Just get rid of it, fancy board or not?
> 
> It ain't for you. Don't fight it.
> 
> ...


yeah everyone here seems to ride multiple profiles just fine. so i kept at it, but i'm at the point of giving it up, so was hoping to find some pointers here before resorting to that. Could do with a craiglist pro like yourself on this side of the globe cuz finding shit sucks here.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you just need to ride more, that's all.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

xav_B said:


> hah ok good to know there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't like the boots joke?

Come on that was a beauty.

Have you even looked on craigslist?

Other side of the globe, is a bit to vague


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Going from camber to crc...you move alittle differently. 

With camber you kind of "lean-in" on the nose contact points from your more centered (fore/aft) position. And because both the nose and tail contact points are engaged you kind of have to wait for the rear contact points to release....thus more stable and not as agile/nimble.

Verses...with crc...you "jump on" the nose contact points. And with the rocker/pivot you throw it around for agile/nimble turns. 

Ime with crc you have to move abit more quicker/aggressively/more assuredly to get the nimble performance. My recommendation...mentally ride it more aggressively...like its a 2 seater hotrod...like a honda s2000 instead of crown vicky.

Idk hopefully that makes sense.

edit...and perhaps widen your stance a tad on the crc...so you have room to jump and to really get dynamic up/down and with your fore/aft movements


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

xav_B said:


> hey so are you riding mostly your crc now? and what made you narrow your stance? I'm pretty short and used the suggested stance width of the board. So its probably a lil wide for me, it actually feels too wide, but I kept it wide cuz I was worried of not reaching the contact points or something.


At the start of the season, I would ride the camber in the morning, knowing it was stiffer and would take more work. It would kick my ass all morning until I'd get frustrated and switch back to the CRC I was more familiar with. I was about ready to sell it or put it on the wall, then I decided to ride the CRC in the morning and then jump on the Camber after lunch. I could _immediately_ feel that my stance was too wide. I went to the tool bench and moved my front foot in an inch, and it was like a brand new board. Now, unless I'm in the trees, it's about all I ride, and I love it.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

If it's that bad i'll give you $50 for it...


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Where are you located? I've got a Elan Vertigo 158 with your name on it. I just put it up for sale on an auction site. Starting bid is 30. Buy it now is 50.


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> Where are you located? I've got a Elan Vertigo 158 with your name on it. I just put it up for sale on an auction site. Starting bid is 30. Buy it now is 50.


that is a crazy sweet deal yo, but a bit too big for me... bummer! thanks tho


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

timmytard said:


> You didn't like the boots joke?
> 
> Come on that was a beauty.
> 
> ...


hah no it was mean, i'm sensitive dude
yeh i'm way out in the balkans of europe, anything from craigslist is way far- shipping, customs n all that shiz.


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

Deacon said:


> At the start of the season, I would ride the camber in the morning, knowing it was stiffer and would take more work. It would kick my ass all morning until I'd get frustrated and switch back to the CRC I was more familiar with. I was about ready to sell it or put it on the wall, then I decided to ride the CRC in the morning and then jump on the Camber after lunch. I could _immediately_ feel that my stance was too wide. I went to the tool bench and moved my front foot in an inch, and it was like a brand new board. Now, unless I'm in the trees, it's about all I ride, and I love it.


yeh i'm gonna hold on to my crc a bit longer n see how it goes, but will keep an eye out for a good deal on a camber stick too


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Going from camber to crc...you move alittle differently.
> 
> With camber you kind of "lean-in" on the nose contact points from your more centered (fore/aft) position. And because both the nose and tail contact points are engaged you kind of have to wait for the rear contact points to release....thus more stable and not as agile/nimble.
> 
> ...


this is what i'm talking about, thanks for the tips and explanation- really helps me understand. Def gonna keep this in mind next time i go out. Sometimes I can kinda feel how the camber technique's not working on the crc, like what you're saying. Which throws me off and I start riding the exact opposite of that aggressive mindset you're talkin about. Gonna get on that man, a bit of booz might help too



wrathfuldeity said:


> edit...and perhaps widen your stance a tad on the crc...so you have room to jump and to really get dynamic up/down and with your fore/aft movements


not sure i quite got this part. D'u mean so its easier to pressure and release pressure during those agile turns?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

xav_B said:


> this is what i'm talking about, thanks for the tips and explanation- really helps me understand. Def gonna keep this in mind next time i go out. Sometimes I can kinda feel how the camber technique's not working on the crc, like what you're saying. Which throws me off and I start riding the exact opposite of that aggressive mindset you're talkin about. Gonna get on that man, a bit of booz might help too
> 
> 
> 
> not sure i quite got this part. D'u mean so its easier to pressure and release pressure during those agile turns?


when you have a narrow stance...you are kind of locked in or have a more limited range of movement...both in squatting or angulation and in terms of movement fore/aft.

Try this experiment: Just stand (on the floor) in you normal duck stance...but only at shoulder width...try squatting and moving fore/aft. AND then widen your stance say 2-3" and again squat and move fore/aft. What to you notice/feel?

With crc you can ride from the nose or the tail...and the other half of the board is not engaged. So if you want to make a quick turn...you jump on the nose...and the tail is up off the snow (not engaged/locked in) so you can spin the turn. Compared to a cambered you have to release the tail or unweight the tail to get the tail to swing/turn. 

With a cambered board you are waiting and moving through the turns/carves...verses crc you can spin the turns from the center/piviot/rocker point or use the nose half to initiate the turn (like with a cambered board)...but in a sense you are using or have only half the board/edge unless you got the board up on edge and using the radius. 

now this is all a bit of an exaggeration but its one way to think about it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

didn't read all the responses but here

1. when you don't have your basics down right, the rocker between the camber zones gets hung up. In addition the camber zones will also get hung up at the contact points. You have to lift and twist your deck to make turns. Lazy/improper style is gonna fuck you up.

2. i'm guessing you are riding in the back seat, lower your hips and ride with your front foot.

3. crc likes to be on edge at all times, even if the distinction of edge is just slight pressure.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> 3. crc likes to be on edge at all times, even if the distinction of edge is just slight pressure.


I had a shop check the base with a true bar on my CRC board. It is concaved.... thus practically guarantees being on edge


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> when you have a narrow stance...you are kind of locked in or have a more limited range of movement...both in squatting or angulation and in terms of movement fore/aft.
> 
> Try this experiment: Just stand (on the floor) in you normal duck stance...but only at shoulder width...try squatting and moving fore/aft. AND then widen your stance say 2-3" and again squat and move fore/aft. What to you notice/feel?
> 
> ...


thanks man! Your explanations wow!- I think I'm starting to understand the flow of how things went well when they did and can recall what didn't go so well; which is often when my legs are beat (towards the end of the day or on consecutive days) when toning the dynamic movement down, bending less in my knees and not pushing the board. I think I can understand the consequences of that on this crc now and how i lose the controls and when it feels like it takes a mind of its own. 
Will see how i put in practice this weekend :jumping1:


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> didn't read all the responses but here
> 
> 1. when you don't have your basics down right, the rocker between the camber zones gets hung up. In addition the camber zones will also get hung up at the contact points. You have to lift and twist your deck to make turns. Lazy/improper style is gonna fuck you up.
> 
> ...


I'm def guilty of 1 & 2, especially when i'm tired or have leg/foot pain. I hear that rocker's better for beginners, but it feels way more physically taxing than camber to me- or maybe i'm just more tense and unfit. 
Will make a note of lifting and twisting the board that much more. Is that the difference when lacking that camber bounce?


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

Just ride it more bro. 

I've had mine for 2 seasons as well, it's fast and fun to play around on, Before that I had a 2010 Supermodel. (Trad. camber) 

I noticed a slight change in the way it likes to ride, but it wasn't bad. I'm about ready for a new board though, the drifter is getting pretty thrashed?


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

JH84 said:


> Just ride it more bro.


i'm hearing this quite a bit- its starting to sink in. Gonna keep at it and strengthen my legs too. Yeah dude can't wait to get back on it now !!


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

Deacon said:


> I went to the tool bench and moved my front foot in an inch


Deacon,

I have a question about how you narrowed your stance. You moved 1" in on the front. Did you move the rear at all? Doesn't moving only the front in change the recommended setback more rearward then if you moved the front and rear in by 1/2" each?

I am just curious given how most boards provide a recommended setback and stance width marked on the board. I usually use that as my starting point and move both front and rear in until I reach my desired stance.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ashwinearl said:


> Deacon,
> 
> I have a question about how you narrowed your stance. You moved 1" in on the front. Did you move the rear at all? Doesn't moving only the front in change the recommended setback more rearward then if you moved the front and rear in by 1/2" each?
> 
> I am just curious given how most boards provide a recommended setback and stance width marked on the board. I usually use that as my starting point and move both front and rear in until I reach my desired stance.


No i didn't move the back one, then my stance wouldn't have changed. A recommendation is only that. A recommendation. When i went to Mt Bohemia, i moved them all the way back, and I'm still riding groomers like that. I'm enjoying it, and that's all that really matters, right?


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

Deacon said:


> No i didn't move the back one, then my stance wouldn't have changed. A recommendation is only that. A recommendation. When i went to Mt Bohemia, i moved them all the way back, and I'm still riding groomers like that. I'm enjoying it, and that's all that really matters, right?


Sure. I was just trying to understand what your goal was. If it was just to narrow the stance by 1" that could also be accomplished by moving front and rear binding in by 1/2". By moving just the front binding in, you narrowed it by one inch and also moved the stance setback more rearward and it achieved the response you wanted. 

Got me thinking this is something to try changing. Whenever I have been resetting stance width, I'd always do it by moving both the front and rear in or out by 1/2 of the distance I wanted to change it. This keeps the stance centered around whatever the recommended was, just narrower or wider.

I need to experiment moving the whole stance fore/aft and see what happens. 

So many variables: width, front angle, rear angle, highback lean, setback, so little time. I've learned a lot about my setup and myself this year, changing things around.

thanks.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ashwinearl said:


> Sure. I was just trying to understand what your goal was. If it was just to narrow the stance by 1" that could also be accomplished by moving front and rear binding in by 1/2". By moving just the front binding in, you narrowed it by one inch and also moved the stance setback more rearward and it achieved the response you wanted.
> 
> Got me thinking this is something to try changing. Whenever I have been resetting stance width, I'd always do it by moving both the front and rear in or out by 1/2 of the distance I wanted to change it. This keeps the stance centered around whatever the recommended was, just narrower or wider.
> 
> ...


Bet. You ain't lying. Soooo many options, lol. It's easy to get confused for sure. I always try to remember all the Every Third Thursday episodes. The stuff those guys ride, i need to play around more! 
:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> I suggest playing with your stance. I learned on a camber, then rode crc for a couple years. Bought another camber this season and had a hell off a time. *Narrowed my stance a bit and it made all the difference in the world.* Went from being ready to sell the board to riding it almost exclusively.





Deacon said:


> ….I was about ready to sell it or put it on the wall, then I decided to ride the CRC in the morning and then jump on the Camber after lunch. *I could immediately feel that my stance was too wide*. I went to the tool bench and moved my front foot in an inch, and it was like a brand new board….


Hey Deacon,..! I sort of did the same thing couple seasons ago. After liking the results of widening my stance on my two twin rides,..? I had the bright idea of doing the same thing on my Arbor. (…which you all know by now is directional and full camber!)  lol It sucked!!!!! 

That was when I learned that one's stance can be *too* wide on cambered boards? The camber doesn't flex right and the weight isn't on, or engaging the contact points or effective edge properly or something! (…after I put it back where I had been riding it, it was good to go!) 



Deacon said:


> *No i didn't move the back one, then my stance wouldn't have changed...*.
> 
> …When i went to Mt Bohemia, i moved them all the way back, and I'm still riding groomers like that. *I'm enjoying it, and that's all that really matters, right?*


:question: 
…I have to admit! I'm a little confused over this description as well. I understand wanting to move the bindings _way_ back for riding deep like at BoHo! But,.. your board was already a set back, directional ride to begin with? And you moved your stance, (evenly) to the rearmost set of inserts to increase that setback for BoHo,.. right?

And *now*, you've moved _only_ the front binding back by one set of inserts? That's where I get confused. I understand it was the only way for you to get any narrower. (…which also begs the question, "how wide IS your stance?) :blink: :laugh: What confuses me is,.. If your deck is _indeed_ a directional one to start? I would have thought that "uncentering" the stance between the sidecut like that would make it feel very,.. unridable? 

…however, If you really like the change and enjoy the way it's riding now? Then it's exactly as you said! That's all that _really_ matters!!!  (*…I'm* still pretty confused tho!)  :lol: 




snowklinger said:


> didn't read all the responses but here
> 
> *1. when you don't have your basics down right, the rocker between the camber zones gets hung up...*
> 
> *...Lazy/improper style is gonna fuck you up.*


^this^
I learned to ride on full camber,.. when I finally got a second board? I really didn't notice the CrC profile of my NS to be any more difficult to figure out! I also had the added challenge of going from riding a wide board, to a quicker, somewhat more agile reg. width deck. After a few runs to get used to the faster edge to edge response? It felt really sweet!

I will however admit that while riding my Proto CT? I scorp'd a fair bit more often when trying flat spins and butters than I ever did with my cambered deck! :laugh: :dunno:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey Deacon,..! I sort of did the same thing couple seasons ago. After liking the results of widening my stance on my two twin rides,..? I had the bright idea of doing the same thing on my Arbor. (…which you all know by now is directional and full camber!)  lol It sucked!!!!!
> 
> That was when I learned that one's stance can be *too* wide on cambered boards? The camber doesn't flex right and the weight isn't on, or engaging the contact points or effective edge properly or something! (…after I put it back where I had been riding it, it was good to go!)
> 
> ...


I narrowed it before going to bohemia. It's a Rossignol The Experience (from '07 i believe). Cambered, directional twin. I had suggested on the forum before that a wider stance on a rocker, relative to a cambered would be advantageous, and was told it didn't really matter (in regards to the flex of the board). My limited experience says otherwise. :hairy:


----------

